# Andrew Nicholson wins Badminton............



## wildoat (7 May 2017)

Very well done MR Nicholson and Nereo you held your cool. It's been a long time coming but well worth the wait.
Personally I was well chuffed to see him win, a class act indeed, fabulous horse too.
Cheers.


----------



## cavalo branco (7 May 2017)

What an exciting end to Badminton! Many congratulations to Team Nicholson and the wonderful Nereo, a well deserved victory!!


----------



## Orangehorse (7 May 2017)

A well deserved victory.  Andrew and Nereo jumped a lovely clear round.  

Somehow it wasn't quite so nail-biting with no Brits in the final 3, but I suppose Andrew is an honorary Brit really.

I felt really sorry for Ingrid, but it is a 3 phase competition.


----------



## Supertrooper (7 May 2017)

Absolutely chuffed to bits &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Fidgety (7 May 2017)

Very well deserved.  So pleased for him


----------



## PorkChop (7 May 2017)

Really chuffed for him, class round to get the clear.


----------



## ribbons (7 May 2017)

Over the moon for him, almost as pleased as I was for Skelly. 
Its a bit of a lump in the throat moment for me, seeing these guys finally achieving the one thing that had eluded them for so long, especially as both of them had come back after terrible injuries that had been predicted to end their careers. 
Well done Andrew.


----------



## {97702} (7 May 2017)

I am really pleased he has finally done it - and he has given me great inspiration   Sure he is a million times better than I will ever be, but perhaps I will get my horse round a BE90 at the age of 47


----------



## wildoat (7 May 2017)

Lévrier;13545305 said:
			
		


			I am really pleased he has finally done it - and he has given me great inspiration   Sure he is a million times better than I will ever be, but perhaps I will get my horse round a BE90 at the age of 47 

Click to expand...

Of course you will and you have eight years to qualify for Badminton to compete and win at the same age as Andrew, lol. Thinking big is good.
cheers


----------



## Fiona (7 May 2017)

Absolutely amazing result....

I was squealing at the TV when Michael and ingrid knocked fence 6..

Fiona


----------



## {97702} (7 May 2017)

wildoat said:



			Of course you will and you have eight years to qualify for Badminton to compete and win at the same age as Andrew, lol. Thinking big is good.
cheers
		
Click to expand...

Nah that isn't long enough - it takes 37 rounds remember


----------



## Mariposa (8 May 2017)

So chuffed for him! He appeared at our Badminton preview recently and was lovely, and very funny! Really thrilled he has won, and proved such a popular winner too!


----------



## kamili (8 May 2017)

delighted for him, so well deserved. No better man!
NZL had quite a few riders in the top 10 in the final results, Toddy there twice. Great to see.


----------



## suffolkmare (8 May 2017)

So pleased for him, well deserved!


----------

